# New Hood?



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a reliable source for B14 fiberglass hoods? All I can find is geared towards the "H" word. Don't want a full body kit, just need to replace the hood after a low fying fender took it out on the freeway.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well... the only other hood that i can think of are the predator hoods & a carbon fiber oem hood made by fiber images. the carbon fiber hood weighs about 12lbs and has a price tag of arounf $400 bux


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

What does the Predator hood look like? Know where I can find some pics? Any truth to the rumor about UV really messing up the carbon fibre hoods? Like if your hoods getting baked in the So Cal desert sun whilst your at work, and your car is cooking in the sun?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

im hopeing that isnt the huge ass scoop one that you usually see on Ebay. its different, but not my style, it looks like a trans am hood.. only for a sentra.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you want to be original, and spend the same money as you would for a new hood. Just find hood parts, a scoop, gilles and such, and just attach them to your hood. The bodywork (100) and paint (100) should probably not be as much as a new hood ($400+).

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

The largest of the gashes from the flying fender are not in the greatest place to try and cover up with a hood scoop or anything like it. I don't want anything crazy, just maybe a little "extra" style. Thanks for the idea though Seth.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the predator hood has 3 vents. the 2 outside vents are pretty small and the middle hood is not too big. you can see pics of this hood at www.impactparts.com. oh yeah about the carbon fiber hood if your worried about the Cali sun baking it you can get the hood clearcoated. make sure you get this professionally done though.


----------

